# Shops in London



## oren1 (Aug 16, 2008)

Hi,
I will be in London next month and would appreciate getting any advice on good shops to look for classical and opera CD's and DVD's and also bookstore that have a good selection of books on music etc.
Happy New Year 
Oren


----------



## Chi_townPhilly (Apr 21, 2007)

I really regret not having addressed this before. Seriously, I thought that our "British Isles contingent" would have said something interesting about this question by now.

I have absolutely no first-hand knowledge about where to shop, in London. I can tell you, however, that when the *HMV* SHOPS were open in New York, they were among my resources of first choice when shopping in a "bricks & mortar" place- so if I somehow found myself in London, I'd look in on _them_.


----------



## marval (Oct 29, 2007)

Sorry I did not see this before.

I don't live in London, but there are two good music shops that I know of.

HMV shop
360 Oxford Street, 
LONDON
W1C 1AB
(Nearest Transport: Oxford Street underground)

Chappells

152-160 Wardour St 
Westminster 
London
W1F 8YA 
(Nearest Transport: Tottenham Court Road underground)

Hope that helps a little, maybe someone else who lives in London could come up with some others.

Enjoy your trip.


Margaret


----------



## Saturnus (Nov 7, 2006)

The last time I went to London I spent some percentages of my annual income on CDs in Virgin Megastore and HMV. HMV is much better, the only reason I bought something at Virgin is because I went there first.


----------



## purple99 (Apr 8, 2008)

Harold Moores is the best classical record shop in London (no, I've no financial interest). HMV and Virgin on Oxford Street are five minutes walk away so if you take in all three you can usually get what you want. But go to Moores first. 



> Stepping into Harold Moore's on Great Marlborough Street is like stepping into a time warp. The shop sells predominantly classical music and its tenets of providing good music and even better customer service remain as robust as when it first opened 30 years ago.
> 
> TimeOut


Harold Moores
2 Great Marlborough Street
Soho, London W1F 7HQ
Tel: 020 7437 1576


----------

